# 15 Years Old and Coping With IBS



## Sick_Ninja

Hi im 15 and i was wondering if anyone had any ideas that can help you cope with IBS.Because on occasion i get it bad, to the point i cant move and im constantly running to the bathroom.Its ruined alot of things for me. I usually end up throwing up because i get nausea and horrible stomach pains.Does anyone else get the vomiting sometimes?I also have an ulcer though.And do girls find that having IBS gets irratated by period pain?beause i think when i get my period my stomach is alot more sensitive.I eat things im meant to, but my diet doesnt consist of alot of variety either because i have to be careful of my ulcer and IBS but sometimes i do have chocolate or something like that.Does anyone have any help or personal experience?


----------



## daedsiluap

Honestly, I'm trying to figure this out myself. I'm 16, and when I get sick, there's not much I can do. Basically, all I've found is that heat (anything from a heating pad to hot tea/coffee/chocolate) kind of makes my digestive system work faster so I'm done getting sick sooner.I never vomit, though I do feel nauseous almost every morning.My period does make it much worse. My bouts last longer and are far more frequent. It also makes it hard to tell when I'm getting sick or not because the cramping feels almost identical.


----------



## searching4answers

Have you gotten a hydrogen breath test yet? Test for bacterial overgrowth of the small intestine (SIBO). This might find you some answers. Hope it helps. Good luck.


----------



## dudejma

Hi. I'm a male and I'm 13. I've been living with IBS-C problems for, literally, all of my life. My parents and grandparents all say that just as a four year old, I would go behind a couch or chair and cross my legs waiting for the pain to go away. I am still living with it today but it's gotten so much worse. The only laxative that really works is Magnesium Citrate. Even enemas don't work any more. I try to control it by drinking coffee, drinking Mira-Lax, and taking over-the-counter medications that may help but sometimes it just gets to the point that I can't do anything anymore unless I drink some Magnesium Citrate. Just last year, I had to go the ER because it go so bad. The doctor sent me home and told me to drink Magnesium Citrate. It's like, Thanks SO much! NOT! But anyway, I think that the most hardest part is being in school with it. I remember when I was in school and the pain was so bad, I couldn't even talk. The teacher was like, Your face is so red. I just had to run to the bathroom, which was unsuccessful. I ended up missing three days of school because of it. I've always wondering if anyone else was just like me where they've lived with it since they were three or four.


----------



## MikeK

I know what you mean, dudejma. I was diagnosed with CVS(Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome) when I was 6. Every 3 weeks or so I'd spend 2-3 days vomiting for better parts of the day. It was mostly gone by the time I was 12 or so but even afterwards once in a while I'd still get sick. I haven't been officially diagnosed yet but I believe I have IBS-A (in somewhat of a cyclic form), and have had it for the past year and a half or so.


----------



## andi smith

I'm 15 too and its hard to cope with this whole thing. To cope with being nauseous all the time I asked the doctor to prescribe something. He prescribe zofran, its a life saver. It keeps me in school. And for just coping in general, I talk to close friends and family. I have one friend that Im very close with and I will ask if I can vent on her : ) it helps......hehe also sometimes I go to the gym and punch the punching bag^.^ it works. I also go to a pain clinic to help manage the pain. They have a pychologist that i get to talk to. He helps a lot cus there r just somethings that friends and family dont understand. If u want to talk look me up ^.^ sharing personal experiences helps me too.


----------



## faithxlove

Hi guys! my name's Hannah, I'm 17 and I've had IBS since I was 13/14 ish. As far as personal experience goes.. my biggest piece of advice to you, is to talk to your teachers at school... HEAR ME OUT, I'M NOT CRAZY!! haha.. this year I informed my teachers (mind you.. not in great detail







) of a bit of what I was going through. It's made a big difference. I still struggle a lot in class, but knowing the teacher will understand if i need to leave, or write a test in another room, or miss a class... it takes a bit of stress off







What's important to remember is that IBS can be VERY difficult to deal with in school... BUT DON'T EVER LET IT WIN ! The biggest thing is that IBS is different for everyone.. If one diet doesn't help you.. try another.. don't get frustrated because that only makes things worse. All in all, just talk to someone. I let myself suffer in silence for two whole years, and it was the biggest mistake of my life. Best of luck to you







and if you ever need random tips on surviving classes.. let me know because I've done it all!!


----------



## searching4answers

faithxlove said:


> Hi guys! my name's Hannah, I'm 17 and I've had IBS since I was 13/14 ish. As far as personal experience goes.. my biggest piece of advice to you, is to talk to your teachers at school... HEAR ME OUT, I'M NOT CRAZY!! haha.. this year I informed my teachers (mind you.. not in great detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of a bit of what I was going through. It's made a big difference. I still struggle a lot in class, but knowing the teacher will understand if i need to leave, or write a test in another room, or miss a class... it takes a bit of stress off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's important to remember is that IBS can be VERY difficult to deal with in school... BUT DON'T EVER LET IT WIN ! The biggest thing is that IBS is different for everyone.. If one diet doesn't help you.. try another.. don't get frustrated because that only makes things worse. All in all, just talk to someone. I let myself suffer in silence for two whole years, and it was the biggest mistake of my life. Best of luck to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you ever need random tips on surviving classes.. let me know because I've done it all!!


good advice. letting them know by a doctors note does help. all they need to know is that you have a medical condition where u need an all access pass to the bathroom at anytime.


----------



## Olisanugo

Drink Lots of Water ..... Try avoiding Spicy foodstuff... These are the two main factors for reducing IBS .. as it causes IBS to a very severe level..._____________________________________


----------

